# looking to buy used glock 23 where to buy?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm looking for a used glock 23. anyone know of a cheap website? so far the cheapest website i found for a used 23 is $450shipped with 2 15rd mags.


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

Of all the online places they have the best deal, Even the local shops that say they can't match their price.

Franklin Gun Shop

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/FFLDealers/FFLDealerDetails.aspx?sid=31216


----------

